# The Thomas Giunta 5k Road Race



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sunday, April 2, 2006*
*at 12:10pm*

The *Thomas Giunta 5k Road Race *isa wheel measured 3.1 mile loop 
with a slight upgrade during the first half-mile. 
The course is open to all runners, walkers and wheelchair athletes. 
The race will start at *12:10pm* at the intersection of Bank Street and High Street.

All *Pre-registered *participants will receive a long sleeved t-shirt.
Trophies will go to the top 3 finishers in *eight* age group categories, 
as well as top 5 overall *police officers*, top 5 *police teams* and first 
*wheelchair* finishers.
_*Note: The Officer Giunta Road Race is NO LONGER a Clydesdale/Filly_
_championship race._

*REGISTRATION:* 
A $16 non-refundable entry fee prior to March 12, 2006, $18 thereafter. 
Make checks payable to: "Thomas Giunta 5K" and mail them to: 
Officer Thomas J Giunta 5K c/o 448 Nichols Street, Fall River, MA 02720 
Race day registration from 9:30 AM - 11:30 AM 
at the Municipal Veteran's Building (Bank Street Armory) 72 Bank Street, Fall River, MA. 
Pre-race number pick up on Saturday, April 1, 2006 between 7pm and 10pm.

This year's road race is being directed by The Giunta Family.

_You can download this year's current race application here_
_in Microsoft Word format. Just click below, print, fill it out and mail it in._
_(mailing information is contained on the application)_
*12**th Annual 5k Road Race Application (29k)*

*Or register online!*


**

Please remember the daylight savings time change
before race day!

If you have any questions, feel free to email us at:
[email protected]


















​







​








_*Thomas John Giunta*_, or "_*Tommy*_" was born on February 22, 1945 in Waltham, MA.
He joined the Fall River Police in 1973 where he worked for 21 years. Over the course of​his career, Tommy met many close friends both on the job and off. He was a staple in the​community and was respected by many.
While on duty on a hot August afternoon in 1994, Tommy knocked on the
door of a house on Middle Street in Fall River. He was handing out free street parking passes to
area residents for an upcoming Portuguese feast. A large, angry man answered the door. 
He then wrestled Tommy and stole his gun away from him.
He shot Officer Giunta numerous times, unloading all
of the revolver's ammunition.
Tommy was pronounced dead at St. Anne's hospital just minutes later.

Shortly after Tommy's death, a scholarship was set up to keep his memory alive.
An annual 5k road race was established, which early on, was very successful.​​It's hard to believe that more than a full decade has passed since his murder, but Tommy's legacy​lives on in the hearts and minds of the people of Fall River. The past 12 years have been​a hard challenge to Tommy's family and they have had to persevere without him.​As time marches on, it becomes a bigger challenge to help raise money for Tommy's scholarship.​The Giunta family is been trying very hard to give back to the community that helped them in times​of hardship, and with this being the 12th anniversary of Tommy's death, it becomes even more​meaningful and sentimental.​The Giunta family asks that you remember Tommy this year and help them make the 12th anniversary​Road Race and Scholarship Fund the great success that it has been in the past 11 years.​


----------

